# Making ntfs-3g to behave as FreeBSD's mount_*



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2010)

sysutils/fusefs-ntfs should be additionally patched to behave as FreeBSD's mount_* binaries

Non-root users, should be able to mount via setting of: vfs.usermount and devfs.rules as all mount_* binaries

That is, for non-root users, ntfs-3g should:
 1) Not to reguire, setuid bit set on ntfs-3g binary
 2) Patch to enable non-root users to *mount*
 3) Patch to enable non-root users to *umount*

I've achieved 2):
I've deleted lines: (# vi ntfs-3g.c)

```
#ifndef FUSE_INTERNAL
        if ((getuid() != geteuid()) || (getgid() != getegid())) {
                fprintf(stderr, "%s", setuid_msg);
                return NTFS_VOLUME_INSECURE;
        }
#endif
```

But it requires 1) AND non-root users were affected by 3), that is, they weren't able to umount!

After this is solved, port maintainer should integrate it in ports tree.

We don't need chaotic, linux's way, of _securing._


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't think it's the port _maintainer's_ job to integrate changed downstream functionality into a port. Changed functionality should be put in by the author of the original software, or the port should be split-off into a new project. Other than that, one should be careful to use the word 'should'


----------



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2010)

It is not a question of adding functionality into ported app.
It is adaptation of ported app, to FreeBSD.
And it is done via patching of port's source code and that is what maintainer do.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 10, 2010)

Then you should file a PR for it. No one in these forums is able to do anything about it.


----------

